# Direct TV RV Distant Network



## DL Rupper (Mar 13, 2009)

Do any of you use the Direct TV RV Distant Network that gives you NYC channels for ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX or do you just use the Direct TV receiver that is programmed for local NBC, etc channels and take it with you when you go RVing?  If you use the local channel satellite receiver what do you do when RVing away from your home base to get the ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX channels?

Gee it's hard to get back to living somewhere other than in a RV.  Well actually I'm not there yet.  I'm still in my RV at the local AFB fam camp waiting to close (hopefully) on a condo.


----------



## JimE (Mar 14, 2009)

RE: Direct TV RV Distant Network

I just use my home service and roll the dice on the local antenna picking up a signal. I usually lose and miss out on the local channels.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Mar 14, 2009)

RE: Direct TV RV Distant Network

I have DISH and I use the Distant Networks. You get channels ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX from both NYC (just recently changed from Atlanta, GA) and you also get ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX from San Francisco, CA. I love it because you get all the shows - two hours apart. So (depending what time zone you are in) you pretty much don't have a conflict if you are taping shows because you can stagger them on your TiVo or, in my case, DVR. I use to have to choose from channels, now I can tape them all, lol. Oh, and I still call the DISH network and tell them I've moved and want the local channels in the area I'm in, so I can get the local news. Having the Distant Networks is worth the $12.99 I pay each month. I love it.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 15, 2009)

Re: Direct TV RV Distant Network

Thanks.


----------



## rgrainey (May 22, 2009)

RE: Direct TV RV Distant Network

Hi,

Should you have DirecTV with a HR-21 or HR-22 DVR purchase an "AM-21" DTV converter box. This unit will pick up local channels off your local area antenna, convert them to a usable signal for the DVR giving you the ability to view immediately or record just as you would if they were coming through your dish. It connects to the DVR with a USB cable. This way you have a one time purchase and there is never a monthly charge and will work anywhere you can pick up a local TV signal. This unit should cost $70-$75. If you have the regular RV antenna I suggest adding a "Wingman" by Winegard to it. I hope this helps. Should you have problems finding one or need other help please feel free to contact me. (We installed the first beta DirecTV system ever installed)


----------

